# Quick impressions of my new Mark XVII, aka Little Big Pilot.



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

I've had this one about two weeks or so now. This purchase started out as my "beater watch" or utility watch buy. The more I wear my new Mark XVII, however, the more and more ridiculous that idea begins to seem. I'm really falling for it, though I hadn't expected to, especially to such a degree. Suddenly, it's as precious to me as any of my other more, ahem, "rarified" watches..

As we all know, each watch company has, if they're lucky, one or two iconic lines/models. I believe that for IWC, they don't come any more iconic than their Pilots and Portuguese. While I admire the legendary Big Pilots, having seven inch wrists mean they, at 46 mm wide, will always be too big for me, and will therefore forever only be admired by me from afar. All of the previous Marks are fantastic watches; I believe they are all very well proportioned, and none of them seemed to lack anything, size wise. For example, I think the Mark XVI is about as tight and efficient a design as any modern pilot watch can be..

Despite the love I have for the XVI, I chose to go with the newer and larger 41 mm Mark XVII, because I wanted something slightly bigger and bolder - something slightly more Big Pilot, without the actual size -- if that makes sense. The XVII, with its larger case and dial, and interesting (and functional!) triple date window, was exactly what I was looking for. It's a bit more playful and perhaps less a bit less austere, compared to the XVI.

Quite literally as soon as I paid for the watch, I placed an order for a bespoke strap from my friend Peter at peter.watchacc. I was inspired by member Nishant's recent photos of his new BP M. Ali, specifically the shots of his black BP strap with red leather lining. I took that concept and ran with it. I love the dark chocolate brown American alligator skin and the cream colored stitching on the inside. The rivets are solid and very well embedded in the strap (I always am afraid that such rivets would eventually come loose or fall off; these feel like they'll be there forever). They even look perfectly spaced, even though they're confined to a smaller area, this strap being only 20 mm wide..

Anyway, it's not often an aftermarket strap is actually nicer and sturdier feeling than the OEM strap. While the new style Pilot straps are fantastic looking and very well made, my new custom strap is even thicker and more substantial feeling. It's soft and thick, and forms to the wrist right away. I'm in love with this strap!

Thanks for reading my quick initial impressions of my new IWC. Here are some quick photos. Hope you like them:


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Quick impressions of my new MArk XVII, aka Little Big Pilot*

Thanks for sharing your experience with the Mark XVII Dixan, love your strap btw! Some people say the Mark is "boring" but with the right strap, it can outshine a lot of "nicer" watches. Like you, I have gotten myself more and more fallen for my Mark XVI. The brown big pilot strap really brings it out well!

Daniel


----------



## wicked (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Quick impressions of my new MArk XVII, aka Little Big Pilot*

Very nice strap indeed, makes yours the best looking Mark17 I've seen.


----------



## neil1970 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Quick impressions of my new MArk XVII, aka Little Big Pilot*

looks excellent on that strap!


----------



## Keaman (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Quick impressions of my new MArk XVII, aka Little Big Pilot*

Ahh finally! I've been waiting to hear some impressions of your new XVII since I heard you bought one Kevin  It's funny you mention that you intended to use is as a 'daily beater' but have changed your mind. I feel the same about my XVI. It's the most comfortable, perfect fitting, non-obtrusive watch I have right now and would indeed serve well as a watch I could wear daily to even my slightly rough workplace. BUT it's just too precious to me and I don't want to hurt it lol. After all the watches that have come and gone with me, this is still the one that I really believe I'll keep "forever". It's more perfect than any other piece I've had. Regarding straps, I know you're big on them and of course I think the Pilot looks brilliant on the type you've chosen, but I am _so_ glad I was able to get one on the bracelet as it's the most perfect bracelet I've ever encountered and makes the watch look even _more_ iconic! Anyway, thanks for your quick impressions |>

My (forever) watch...


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Quick impressions of my new MArk XVII, aka Little Big Pilot*

Great strap...One of my favorites so far in IWC pilots...(I hope you don´t mind me asking were you ordered it 
Here´s my 3717 on a custom also (but in black gator and without the inner white stitching)
View attachment 1006737


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Quick impressions of my new MArk XVII, aka Little Big Pilot*

Thank you Dixan for your write up and pics of a beautiful watch. I have been studying both the Mk XVI and XVII, trying to decide which one speaks to me more. I like the size of the XVII, but prefer the date window of the XVI.

Dixan - You mention the functionality of the tri-date window. Did you have any doubts about this configuration, or was it a non-issue from the beginning? Appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: Quick impressions of my new MArk XVII, aka Little Big Pilot*



mosfetaus said:


> Ahh finally! I've been waiting to hear some impressions of your new XVII since I heard you bought one Kevin  It's funny you mention that you intended to use is as a 'daily beater' but have changed your mind. I feel the same about my XVI. It's the most comfortable, perfect fitting, non-obtrusive watch I have right now and would indeed serve well as a watch I could wear daily to even my slightly rough workplace. BUT it's just too precious to me and I don't want to hurt it lol. After all the watches that have come and gone with me, this is still the one that I really believe I'll keep "forever". It's more perfect than any other piece I've had. Regarding straps, I know you're big on them and of course I think the Pilot looks brilliant on the type you've chosen, but I am _so_ glad I was able to get one on the bracelet as it's the most perfect bracelet I've ever encountered and makes the watch look even _more_ iconic! Anyway, thanks for your quick impressions |>
> 
> My (forever) watch...


Yeah, your enthusiasm for yours really helped me to get over any qualms I initially had about it having "only" a 2892.A2 based movement. Since then, I've revisited one of my favorite Omega calibres, the 1120, and remembered how accurate and bullet-proof that movement was. IWC's 30110, when viewed as something very similar to the Omega 1120 (both are highly modified ETA 2892.A2s), should be thought of in the same way... It's a solid, well designed workhorse with a lot of experience that should provide trouble-free service for decades to come. Remember, I was going for a 3227-01 at the time (got the Explorer instead, that time). I'll still likely try the Ingy out sometime, though. ;-)

Love your bracelet. It's even nicer, design wise, IMO, than the newest ones, which are near perfect. I would've gone with a bracelet, but I just bought the Explorer, which lives exclusively on its bracelet, and I intended this watch to be my "inexpensive" utility watch. Funny how our impressions change. It's so much nicer than I expected. Its quality doesn't come across during "test drives."

Loving mine, so far! Congrats on finding "the one" for you.



KUNISMAN said:


> Great strap...One of my favorites so far in IWC pilots...(I hope you don´t mind me asking were you ordered it
> Here´s my 3717 on a custom also (but in black gator and without the inner white stitching)
> View attachment 1006737


Thanks. I'll bet mine was from the exact same place as yours. I mentioned where I got mine in my post above. ;-) [Oops, it got edited out. I'll go write it back in.]



Horoticus said:


> Thank you Dixan for your write up and pics of a beautiful watch. I have been studying both the Mk XVI and XVII, trying to decide which one speaks to me more. I like the size of the XVII, but prefer the date window of the XVI.
> 
> Dixan - You mention the functionality of the tri-date window. Did you have any doubts about this configuration, or was it a non-issue from the beginning? Appreciate your thoughts.


Thanks. If you want classic size and a timeless, no-fuss dial, go with the XVI. That you'll save a significant amount of money always helps, too. If you want something a bit more brash and modern, with a strong presence, go with the XVII. My dad has the XVI, which also helped me to decide (didn't want the exact same thing he has).

I look at my watch for the time at quarter past the hour surprisingly much more often than I ever realized. With a normal date window, you'd have to wait a minute or more for the hand to move out of the way to tell the date. With the triple date window, you can always determine the date, as you can see the two numbers bracketing the current date. ;-)

I didn't love it in the beginning, but now I see the "extra function" of it, and how that element, along with the red arrow, really help to fill out the larger dial. I'm on board with it all now. I'd hate to use the term again, but the larger dial really has a lot of wrist presence. And the larger case has more shape to it, as the wider barrel still meets up with 20 mm lugs. I love the watch, overall.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

that 17 is nice, I guess I like the 16 a bit more, it kinda reminds me of an explorer I, simple and classic and timeless.
Enjoy it!


----------



## Jim123 (Oct 13, 2009)

That strap looks awesome with the alligator and rivets, and I love the bigger size of the mark XVII. Congrats and it's no surprise you are loving it.


----------



## Albranius (May 5, 2012)

The is one truly beauty! Also enjoyed your little story, thanks!


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

As much as I am trying to like it, it's going to look a bit odd 3 Februarys out of four and September, April, June and November, don't you think? 

However Dixan it is a nice piece. Wear it in the best of health.


----------



## citizenfox (Jul 21, 2010)

I guess I'm one of the few 16 owners that actually like the 17 more. Don't get me wrong, I love my 16, but I could see trading up pretty soon. Same look only slightly more modern size and dial to my eye. Good and gooderer to me.


----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

picklepossy said:


> As much as I am trying to like it, it's going to look a bit odd 3 Februarys out of four and September, April, June and November, don't you think?
> 
> However Dixan it is a nice piece. Wear it in the best of health.


True. But I'm finding the extra added function is worth any additional inconvenience. I guess I look at my watch very often at 1/4 after! ;-)


----------



## gt_5454 (Jun 10, 2010)

Kevin, I am seriously considering a Mark XVI on strap now.... And your pics are pushing me closer to it.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Very nice. Looks great on that strap.


----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

gt_5454 said:


> Kevin, I am seriously considering a Mark XVI on strap now.... And your pics are pushing me closer to it.


Nice, G.! My dad loves his. It's a great size, and it's the more "classic" Pilot, between it and the XVII. Plus there are great deals to be found. In fact, I thought maybe you bought the one that popped up last night for an insanely low price, from a known member. Best of luck!


----------



## gt_5454 (Jun 10, 2010)

Dixan said:


> Nice, G.! My dad loves his. It's a great size, and it's the more "classic" Pilot, between it and the XVII. Plus there are great deals to be found. In fact, I thought maybe you bought the one that popped up last night for an insanely low price, from a known member. Best of luck!


No chance to get that K, it was gone within 3-4 hours ... But I agree that it was going at a great price ... 
Better luck next time maybe


----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

A few more quick shots of the new Mark XVII. Very much still in the honeymoon phase with this one. It's a lot of fun!


----------



## GaryF (Dec 18, 2009)

As someone who usually rails against extraneous details (ask poor mosfatus!), I'm surprised to find that I like the 17 more. It's not because of the extra functionality but simply that the date adds a little drama. Let's face it, the pilot watch styling route is very, very well-trodden and hardly lends itself to light-hearted flourishes. I like that that IWC have added something which is fun without the need to mess with fonts or anything else in a way which would have diluted the pilot watch aesthetic. In fact, it echoes the feel of a cockpit (the altimeter?) and gives a touch of extra functionality into the bargain.

There was certainly nothing wrong with the older model and I can completely understand how many would prefer the purity of it but I like the warmth of the new model. I'm struggling to understand the price increase but we all know better than to look for logic in the watch industry. 

I love that steel bracelet, btw.


----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

GaryF said:


> As someone who usually rails against extraneous details (ask poor mosfatus!), I'm surprised to find that I like the 17 more. It's not because of the extra functionality but simply that the date adds a little drama. Let's face it, the pilot watch styling route is very, very well-trodden and hardly lends itself to light-hearted flourishes. I like that that IWC have added something which is fun without the need to mess with fonts or anything else in a way which would have diluted the pilot watch aesthetic. In fact, it echoes the feel of a cockpit (the altimeter?) and gives a touch of extra functionality into the bargain.
> 
> There was certainly nothing wrong with the older model and I can completely understand how many would prefer the purity of it but I like the warmth of the new model. I'm struggling to understand the price increase but we all know better than to look for logic in the watch industry.
> 
> I love that steel bracelet, btw.


Much of this reflects how I feel, Gary. I admire and respect many pilot watches, and I understand their stark aesthetic has roots in function and tradition. I'm also happy, however, that the Mark XVII is a bit more playful, a bit more more modern in size, and a bit bolder overall. It's just a fun watch. After some serious watches like my (our) Master Memovox and the Explorer, it's nice to have something a bit different.


----------



## Keaman (Jul 13, 2010)

GaryF said:


> As someone who usually rails against extraneous details (ask poor mosfatus!)...


I still think you're wrong about that GS text :-d


----------



## iwciwc (Mar 9, 2013)

I have aquired mine for 5 days now. So far, it keeps time surprisingly accurately. Agree with the idea that the triple date window is functional!!! Though it will only be functional for 24 times a day and when u check the time, there is a 1 over 60 chance that it will be functional. LOL.


----------



## mikhail80 (Dec 28, 2011)

Very nice, congrats!


----------



## btyoung21 (May 3, 2013)

Did you change the strap? I remember the OE strap being black croc instead of brown.

I like the brown croc better! Very nice watch.


----------



## 1ststatestereo (May 23, 2013)

Can I get some contact info on that strap? I want one!


----------



## alexstraza (Nov 19, 2014)

this is a good thread I'm gonna go ahead and bump it


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but just wanted to thank the OP as he made me get the same strap for my Damasko (I don't own an IWC - yet, but absolutely love the Mark XVII) and I truly love this strap.








































Now, where can I find an IWC type buckle?


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

Blowfish89, I had that same strap from Peter, but with ivory stitching. I wore it on my Mark XVI, and it's been one of my two favorite straps (the other one a kevlar strap) for the Mark. The leather was mesmerizing to look at. I only wish that it is a little thinner. The dark espresso color certainly works very well with the black dial.

I haven't seen Dixan around WUS for a long time, though (I also believe he has sold the Mark XVII along with that strap). He was definitely a great contributor and I hope he would pop back in from time to time! By the way, it looks really good on your Damasko! Enjoy!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

How is the strap? It looks like it would be very thick and boxy where the rivets sit?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

dak_la said:


> Blowfish89, I had that same strap from Peter, but with ivory stitching. I wore it on my Mark XVI, and it's been one of my two favorite straps (the other one a kevlar strap) for the Mark. The leather was mesmerizing to look at. I only wish that it is a little thinner. The dark espresso color certainly works very well with the black dial.
> 
> I haven't seen Dixan around WUS for a long time, though (I also believe he has sold the Mark XVII along with that strap). He was definitely a great contributor and I hope he would pop back in from time to time! By the way, it looks really good on your Damasko! Enjoy!


Thanks! I think this is my second post on the IWC forum. I too quite like the strap, I got it from brucebobby who used to own an IWC Mark XVII as well. Which is the kevlar strap you are talking about ?



Gunnar_917 said:


> How is the strap? It looks like it would be very thick and boxy where the rivets sit?


Yes, the part where the rivets are located is thicker and stiff and won't bend. I don't have a problem with this though, and the strap wears nicely.


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> Thanks! I think this is my second post on the IWC forum. I too quite like the strap, I got it from brucebobby who used to own an IWC Mark XVII as well. Which is the kevlar strap you are talking about ?


The one I have is from the Watch Boys. Don't have a picture of it on mine, but here is a pic from another WUS member:









It is a dark matte black color, which makes it look very sporty, yet classy. The Thickness is also perfect for my Mark.


----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)

That strap looks great Blowfish I am looking for just that for my freshly landed IWC BP where can I get one.

thanks in advance 

Simon


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

dak_la, the kevlar strap looks great!



Simons194 said:


> That strap looks great Blowfish I am looking for just that for my freshly landed IWC BP where can I get one.
> thanks in advance
> Simon


Congratulations! You can easily get it from peter.watchacc, just search for 'peter.watchacc' on watchrecon.com and you can see his various options and contact him. I have many other straps for my Damasko but I think this one suits it really well, I'm planning to make a thread with all the pictures soon. I will update this thread with the link, since it that post will likely be in the German or Public forum.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Some better pics -


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

Since this thread is revived, I will shamelessly post some pictures of mine:


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

Why am I jealous? Oh cause I don't have one. Dang it!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dak_la. I'm pretty sure you told me before but who did you get that strap from?


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Dak_la. I'm pretty sure you told me before but who did you get that strap from?


Hi Gunnar, I got it from the same place Blowfish89 got his, see below! I'll PM you his e-mail address.



blowfish89 said:


> Congratulations! You can easily get it from peter.watchacc, just search for 'peter.watchacc' on watchrecon.com and you can see his various options and contact him. I have many other straps for my Damasko but I think this one suits it really well, I'm planning to make a thread with all the pictures soon. I will update this thread with the link, since it that post will likely be in the German or Public forum.


----------

